# [power] hibernate avec X et nvidia (résolu)

## superman2001

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment configurer l'ACPI pour les desktops?

Toute la doc que je trouve, c'est pour les portables.

Je suis sous kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 avec une carte mère ASUS P4P800 Deluxe.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses.

Superman2001.Last edited by superman2001 on Tue Jun 28, 2005 11:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

l'ACPI su le desktop est plus "standard" que pour les portables donc y'a moins de PB.

Pour la config tu coche (le mieux c'est de les mettre en dur pas en modules) Fan, Button et Processor -> Thermal zone dans le noyau (le reste est généralement spécifique aux portable)

Après tu installe acpid 

puis 

```
rc-update add acpid default
```

Ça permet d'utiliser le bouton poweroff pour éteindre automatiquement le PC

----------

## superman2001

Merci pour la réponse mais ce que je veux, c'est pouvoir suspendre l'alimentation de mon ordinateur sans l'éteindre complètement. Un genre de suspend-to-ram ou suspend-to-disk mais pour pc de bureau.

----------

## TTK

Salut

Alors n'utilise pas l'acpi. Utilise l'apm. D'apres mon expérience (pas énorme mais quand même) c'est le plus stable et le plus facile pour les PC.

----------

## spider312

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Quelqu'un sait-il comment configurer l'ACPI pour les desktops?
> 
> Toute la doc que je trouve, c'est pour les portables.
> ...

 L'acpi est le même hein, les tutos marcheront pareil sur les desktops et les laptops ...

----------

## superman2001

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai suivi le HOWTO suoftware suspend 2 sur le wiki. Ca fonctionne mais j'aimerais ne pas devoir arrêter X pour que ça marche. Je dois arrêter X car j'ai un GPU nvidia donc le module du même nom. Que puis-je faire?

----------

## spider312

Tu as essayé quand même avec le module nvidia ?

Sinon, essaye avec le module libre ("nv" il me semble), voire même le module "vesa" mais tu perdras l'acceleration 3D, le jeux en vaut-il la chandelle ?

----------

## superman2001

Quand j'"hiberne" sans lui faire faire arrêter X, il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à décharger le module nvidia et s'arrête.

C'est possible que ça fonctionne avec le pilote nv, mais moi j'utilise le pilote nvidia. Et qui dit pilote nvidia dit module donc déchargement donc arrêt de X.

Est-ce que par hasard il n'existerait pas un hibernate pour X? On ne sait jamais.  :Smile: 

Ou si quelqu'un a une autre solution...

----------

## spider312

si ça marche pas comme ça, et que tu veux pas changer, tu n'arriveras à rien  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## razer

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que par hasard il n'existerait pas un hibernate pour X? On ne sait jamais. 
> 
> Ou si quelqu'un a une autre solution...

 

Je crois qu'un patch est sorti pour nvidia. Il traine sur la mailing list de software suspend 2.

Perso, je suis dans le même cas que toi, à la différence que quitter X m'importe peu lors du suspend : je ne peux donc pas te dire plus

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

petite idée en l'air

si l'acceleration 3d est utilisée que pour les jeux...

il faudrait tenter avec la methode de plusieur serveur X. genre celui juste pour les jeux qu'on pourrait quitter et qui serait avec les driver nvidia. et le principal qui serait avec les driver nv et qui pourrait rester en route.

le seul gros probleme qu'il pourrai y avoir serait un conflit des driver...

et j'avoue n'etant pas interesser par suspend 2 avoir avoir la fleme de tester pour le moment. donc à vous de jouer  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *takhisis_astrafall wrote:*   

> petite idée en l'air
> 
> si l'acceleration 3d est utilisée que pour les jeux...
> 
> il faudrait tenter avec la methode de plusieur serveur X. genre celui juste pour les jeux qu'on pourrait quitter et qui serait avec les driver nvidia. et le principal qui serait avec les driver nv et qui pourrait rester en route.
> ...

 

Ouai, sauf que je ne joue, je n'utilise pas la 3d, mais je lance quand même les pilotes nvidia. La raison est simple : même pour de l'affichage 2d ils sont nettement plus rapides (enfin chez moi en tout cas)

Après, je trouve que quitter X lors d'un suspend n'est pas vraiment un problème. Je lance le script hibernate via l'acpid en appuyant sur le bouton off; le script quitte ma session X, vire le module nvidia, et fait l'opération inverse lors d'un restore (qui prend environ 10-15s au passage, comme X est resté en ram il se charge à fond)

----------

## yoyo

As-tu bien emerger hibernate-script ?? A priori oui. Et bien dans "/etc/hibernate" tu as un fichier "hibernate.conf" que tu dois connaître. Dans celui-ci tu peux lire : 

```
### modules

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes
```

Cela signifie que tous les modules listés dans "/etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules" doivent être déchargés avant la mise en hibernation. Et dans ce fichier tu y trouveras le module "nvidia". Il te suffit de commenter sa ligne et tu pourras suspendre X.

Méfie-toi tout de même, il n'est pas la par hasard. J'avais essayé de faire fonctionner le sws2 avec X et pour certaine config (modules nvidia - noyau)  je n'ai pas réussi (le suspend fonctionnait bien mais pas le resume  :Confused:  ). Il y a un patch pour le module nvidia (qui gère très mal l'ACPI : source du problème) sur le wiki de sws2 il me semble.

Enfin, assure-toi d'utiliser le module AGP nvidia (NVAGP) et pas le module agp du noyau (AGPGART). Pour savoir lequel tu utilises : 

```
cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status     

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA <----------- ICI
```

Tout est détaillé sur le site (et le wiki) du suspend2.

Enjoy !

PS : Quitter X fait perdre tout son intérêt au suspend amha; ça signifie quitter toutes ses applis X arrêter X etc. enfin tous ce qui prends du temps au boot ... Quand ça marchait (il y a fort fort longtemps sur un noyau fort fort lointain) le suspend me restaurait ma "session" xmms : la lecture reprenait à l'endroit où elle avait été suspendu (et je trouvais ça génial).

----------

## TTK

Salut

J'ai fait une (nouvelle) tentative pour suspend II + nvidia. Bof bof  :Sad: 

1- télécharger le patch officiel http://www.suspend2.net/ pour 2.6.11

2- patcher le noyau (gentoo-sources mais le patch ne pose pas de pb)

3- reconfig noyau en activant tout ce qui concerne suspend II

4- retirer les options regparm et 4k stack, s'assurer des sysreq keys  :Wink: 

4bis- (merci yoyo) supprimer le support agp du noyau

5- compiloutage, installature noyau + modules

5bis- dans grub.conf ajouter l'option idoine: resume2=swap:/dev/hdapouetpouet (votre swap)

6- télécharger hibernate depuis le site de suspend2 (j'ai fait ces DL depuis un poste windows pour des raisons inavouables donc impossible d'emerger les ebuils directement)

7- commenter la ligne nvidia dans /etc/hibernate/blacklisted_modules

8- recompiler nvidia en patchant le source nv.c:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/trucchose_7664_pouetpouet unpack

cd /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel/....../usr/src/nv

vim nv.c

( ajouter une ligne vers la ligne 3627 contenant "case PM_SUSPEND_STANDBY:")

```

9- compiler/installer nvidia-kernel:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/trucchose_7664_pouetpouet install

```

(j'ai eu un cas ou le nvidia.ko présent dans /lib/modules/monkernel/.... n'etait pas écrasé par le nouveau après cette compilation. Donc il faut le copier à la main depuis /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-kernel/image/lib/video/ ou au moins vérifier qu'il a bien été installé)

10- rebooter sur ce nouveau kernel, en console

11- vérifier que le module nvidia n'est pas chargé (on commence doucement)

12- session root, taper hibernate

13- logiquement ça s'éteint, rebooter, ça repart. Kewl.

14- charger nvidia d'un modprobe assuré

15- hibernate, reboot => kewl

16- startx pour un user de test, sous fvwm (sans composite, sans renderaccel, avec glx), hibernate, reboot rulez

17- startx pour un autre user de test, xfce4, composite, renderaccel. hib, reb => écran noir, puis de plus en plus blanc, gros stress, Alt/sys/s Alt/sys/o

Pas au point  :Sad: 

Je referai un test en 2.6.12.1 (paraît que c'est plus stable). Astuce: dans grub.conf j'ai mis noresume sur ma ligne de boot par défaut, et j'ai une autre entrée qui resume juste en dessous. C'est plus sûr.

Juste une question: que devient l'image sauvegardée sur le swap si on ne resume pas ? Faut-il refaire un mkswap ?

----------

## yoyo

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 17- startx pour un autre user de test, xfce4, composite, renderaccel. hib, reb => écran noir, puis de plus en plus blanc, gros stress, Alt/sys/s Alt/sys/o

 Essaie sans le composite.

 *TTK wrote:*   

> Juste une question: que devient l'image sauvegardée sur le swap si on ne resume pas ? Faut-il refaire un mkswap ?

 Je ne sais pas pour les sources, mais l'ebuild hibernat-script fournit un rc-script "hibernate-cleanup" qui est à lancer dans le runlevel boot ... Son nom me semble assez explicite.  :Wink: 

EDIT : le script hibernate accepte des arguments ("-r" pour rebooter directement par exmple).

----------

## superman2001

Merci pour toutes vos réponses. Ca fonctionne.

Je peux hiberner et resumer en revenant là où j'étais sous X.

----------

## TTK

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> Merci pour toutes vos réponses. Ca fonctionne.
> 
> Je peux hiberner et resumer en revenant là où j'étais sous X.

 

Arg !

Et comment tu as fait ? Paske chez moi ça marche 1 fois sur 3 ..

Dis nous en plus steup !

----------

## superman2001

Ben j'ai suivi ton post et j'ai enlevé nvidia du fichier /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules.

Pour ce qui est du noyau, on peut soit télécharger les patches sur le site de suspend2 ou bien faire un emerge suspend2-sources afin d'avoir un noyau avec les patches intégrés.

J'ai configuré hibernate pour qu'il arrête les interfaces ethX et qu'il redémarre les services qui en ont besoin.

```
RestartServices net.eth0

StartServices apache2 noip famd rpc.yppasswdd ypbind proftpd samba slapd sshd ntp-client ntpd
```

J'ai dû faire quelques essais pour arriver à cette liste car certains services dépendent d'autres et donc les démarrent (ceux du genre named ne doivent pas être mis car automatiquement lancé par apache2).

J'ai patché nvidia-kernel ET nvidia-glx en ajoutant la fameuse ligne "case PM_SUSPEND_STANDBY:".

Note que j'utilise le noyau 2.6.12-gentoo-r1.

J'ai également enlevé AGPPART du noyau.

Pour avoir hibernate, j'ai simplement fait emerge hibernate-script.

Après un ebuild install, il faut faire un ebuild qmerge pour recopier les fichiers là où ils doivent aller.

----------

## yoyo

Quelles version de nvidia, de hibernate-script, de userui et de splashutils (le cas échéant) ?? Le 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 utilise quelle version de suspend2 ??

Tu utilises le swapfile ou le filewriter ? Quelle est ta conf hibernate (du moins pour le serveur X) ??

Merci.

----------

## TTK

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> J'ai patché nvidia-kernel ET nvidia-glx en ajoutant la fameuse ligne "case PM_SUSPEND_STANDBY:".
> 
> 

 

Excellent ! Je l'ai pas fait sur nvidia-glx. Peut être une piste !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note que j'utilise le noyau 2.6.12-gentoo-r1.
> 
> J'ai également enlevé AGPPART du noyau.
> ...

 

Oki, j'emerge ce noyau et l'hibernate-script ce soir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Après un ebuild install, il faut faire un ebuild qmerge pour recopier les fichiers là où ils doivent aller.

 

Merci du tuyau, j'avais du sauter cette ligne dans le man.

(merdouille, je vais pas me coucher tot encore ce soir !)

----------

## yoyo

TTK : à une période, le swapwriter était marqué comme deprecated et il était conseillé d'utiliser le filewriter.

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## TTK

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> TTK : à une période, le swapwriter était marqué comme deprecated et il était conseillé d'utiliser le filewriter.
> 
> Mes 0.02 cents.

 

J'ai prévu de passer au filewriter aussi. Hier je suis allé un peu vite, j'avais pas trouvé l'explication pour indiquer le fichier à recharger dans le cas filewriter. Au moins tu as pas un swap douteux ...

----------

## superman2001

Pour info, j'utilise :

 - le patch software-suspend-2.1.9.5-for-2.6.12.tar.bz2

 - le kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 (le dernier gentoo-sources)

 - nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx 7664

 - hibernate-script-1.09 (le dernier en date, update ce matin)

 - splashutils-1.1.9.6-r1 (à emerger avec chaque nouvelle version d'un kernel)

J'ai peut-être omis de citer une option à activer dans l'hibernate.conf : UseDummyXServer yes

Ca fonctionne très bien avec le swap.

Comme config noyau, j'ai :

```
CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAPWRITER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_TEXT_MODE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2="swap:/dev/hdX" (partition de swap)

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CHECK_RESUME_SAFE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y
```

Si ça peut aider.Last edited by superman2001 on Tue Jun 28, 2005 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yoyo

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : Ça marche !!  :Very Happy: 

Avec les 2.6.12-cj1; le seul "bug" c'est au resume, le fbsplash ne s'affiche pas (alors qu'au suspend il passe très bien  :Confused:  ).

J'utilise le filewriter sur de la reiser4, nvidia-kernel et glx patché et tout ce qui est indiqué ci-dessus.

Merci encore pour toutes ces précieuses infos.

EDIT2 : tu n'utilises pas userui ??

----------

## Kangourou

 *razer wrote:*   

> Je lance le script hibernate via l'acpid en appuyant sur le bouton off

 

Tu fais comment ?  :Embarassed:  Je reve de ça et j'ose pas trop bidouiller ma config de acpid qui marche au poil avec le réglage de la vitesse du proc quand je passe sur batterie... surtout que je ne sais pas quoi bidouiller  :Rolling Eyes: 

Je cherche aussi à lancer hibernate quand j'arrive vers 5% de batterie, mais ça c'est bonux si jamais quelqu'un sais comment faire.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## TTK

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   Je lance le script hibernate via l'acpid en appuyant sur le bouton off 
> 
> Tu fais comment ?  Je reve de ça et j'ose pas trop bidouiller ma config de acpid qui marche au poil avec le réglage de la vitesse du proc quand je passe sur batterie..

 

Facile

Tu modifies /etc/acpi/default.sh. Moi j'ai:

```

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                        power)  /sbin/init 0

                                ;;

```

Au lieu de init 0 tu mets hibernate (avec le chemin complet), tu fais /etc/init.d/acpid restart et go. (même pas la peine, le restart je crois).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je cherche aussi à lancer hibernate quand j'arrive vers 5% de batterie, mais ça c'est bonux si jamais quelqu'un sais comment faire.
> 
> 

 

Il suffit de trouver le bon message dans les logs .. je peux pas t'aider je les ai virés  :Wink: 

Autre idée: modifier thermal zone pour mettre en veille en cas de surchauffe !

Bye

----------

## TTK

Bon, ça a l'air ok ici aussi  :Smile: 

Kewl

kernel 2.6.12  gentoo, suspend et hibernate-script du site officiel suspend2, patch de nvidia glx et kernel, pas de fbsplash.

J'ai pas mis le filewriter pour le moment. Et il manque des trucs pour que tout le monde puisse hiberner.

C'est pas si rapide que ça .. il faudra que je chronometre ..

Sinon z'avez essayé le suspend to ram ? Chez moi ça veut pas:

```

NVRM: ACPI: unsupported event: 2

Could not suspend device 0000:01:00.0: error -1

```

Je suppose qu'il faudrait ajouter un case dans nvidia glx/kernel ?

J'suis hyper content (beuargl)

Allez, qui se dévoue pour faire un joli howto ?

----------

## superman2001

Va voir le howto software suspend 2 sur le wiki ici.

Ca pourrait t'aider.

----------

## yoyo

@superman2001 : tu utilises userui (quelle version) ?? Tu n'as pas de problème d'affichage au resume ??

----------

## TTK

 *TTK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> NVRM: ACPI: unsupported event: 2
> ...

 

J'ai fait le goret: ajouté un case 2: juste avant l'autre case dans nvidia kernel et glx, et ça marche !

Par contre, le resume ne marche pas si je suis en console. J'ai du enlever le DummyXserver pour que ça remarche, et j'ai pas eu le temps de retester sous X.

Juste un gag: si je suspend to ram, pour rallumer le PC j'appuie sur le bouton "power". Il revient bien, mais l'evenement acpi correspondant au bouton n'est pas consommé: il est passé à acpid. Donc mon PC s'éteint  :Wink:  Je vais essayer d'arreter/redemarrer acpid ..

 *Quote:*   

> Allez, qui se dévoue pour faire un joli howto ?

 

Alors, pas d'ame charitable ?

----------

## superman2001

@yoyo : C'est quoi userui? Si c'est l'option du noyau "Userspace User Interface support", elle n'est pas activée.

Je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage au resume.

----------

## yoyo

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> @yoyo : C'est quoi userui? Si c'est l'option du noyau "Userspace User Interface support", elle n'est pas activée.
> 
> Je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage au resume.

 Tu utilises fbsplash (barre de progression sur framebuffer) ?? A priori oui puisque tu as splashutils ...

Il me semblait que userui était nécessaire ... Je me suis trompé apparemment.

Quelques infos : http://wiki.suspend2.net/

UserUIHowto- Getting a userspace user interface running (allows you to use fbsplash).

----------

## Kangourou

Cool, maintenant j'ai hibernate sur mon bouton power (ça marche niquel) et j'ai aussi trouvé sur le wiki pour hiberné quand la batterie est vide (mais pas encore testé c'est long a décharché :p)

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## superman2001

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *superman2001 wrote:*   @yoyo : C'est quoi userui? Si c'est l'option du noyau "Userspace User Interface support", elle n'est pas activée.
> 
> Je n'ai aucun problème d'affichage au resume. Tu utilises fbsplash (barre de progression sur framebuffer) ?? A priori oui puisque tu as splashutils ...
> 
> Il me semblait que userui était nécessaire ... Je me suis trompé apparemment.
> ...

 

UserUI est nécessaire pour utiliser le fbsplash. Je ne l'utilisais pas. J'essaie à présent de le mettre. Mais ça plante en plein milieu pendant l'écriture des caches.

----------

## kedalel

[TRÈS OFF] Félicitation à superman2001 pour la réussite de son année  :Laughing:  [/TRÈS OFF]

Faudra que j'essaye hibernate...  :Laughing: 

----------

## LostControl

Juste 2-3 précisions et questions :

1/ Le SwapWriter n'est plus "deprecated". Il était possible de construire Suspend 2 en modules avant. Et il fallait exporter beaucoup de symboles pour pouvoir utiliser le SwapWriter dans ce cas. Ca posait problème pour l'intégration du patch dans les sources officielles. Comme ils ont décidé de virer la possibilité de construire Suspend 2 en modules, le problème était réglé et le SwapWriter à nouveau à jour.

2/ @yoyo : si mes souvenirs sont beaux, sur le laptop d'un copain avec les drivers nVidia également, il y a exactement le même phénomène  :Confused:  Ou plutôt c'est à la fin du suspend je crois... L'écran devient noir, plus de fbsplash, mais le suspend continue derrière. Je sais pas si tu as vu ça également :

 *Quote:*   

> (This step is somewhat optional - if you omit it, you simply will not have a user interface for the first portion of resuming).
> 
> Add the userui_text or userui_fbsplash binary to your initrd image and set your initrd script to set the userui_program path appropriately (if it is in a different location in the initrd image).

 

3/ Sur le portable du même pote, l'affichage est plus lent après un resume. Ca se voit clairement avec une application 3D où pas mal de FPS tombent. Avez-vous remarqué la même chose ?

Vous cherchez un kernel avec Software Suspend 2 ? Ne cherchez plus, la réponse est là --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2224831.html  :Laughing: 

Bon j'arrête la pub  :Wink: 

A+

----------

## yoyo

@LostControl

2/ oui j'ai un phénomène similaire à la fin du suspend. Par contre, au resume, c'est écran noir jusqu'au retour sous X.

J'avai vu le commentaire sur l'initrd mais je n'ai pas envie de m'embêter avec ça.  :Rolling Eyes: 

3/Je n'ai rien remarqué de tel; je viens de refaire un glxgears (après 2 resume consécutifs) et mon score n'a pas changé. Ton pote utilise-t-il composite ou l'option RENDER ??

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @LostControl
> 
> 2/ oui j'ai un phénomène similaire à la fin du suspend. Par contre, au resume, c'est écran noir jusqu'au retour sous X.
> 
> J'avai vu le commentaire sur l'initrd mais je n'ai pas envie de m'embêter avec ça.  

 

Ben bizarre... Personnellement, j'ai aucun problème à ce niveau sur une Radeon (avec le DRM du kernel). Tu devrais essayé avec le mode texte. C'est facile, suffit juste de changer un paramètre dans ton hibernate.conf.

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 3/Je n'ai rien remarqué de tel; je viens de refaire un glxgears (après 2 resume consécutifs) et mon score n'a pas changé. Ton pote utilise-t-il composite ou l'option RENDER ??

 

Alors là, je peux pas te dire... Je connais pas toute sa config par coeur  :Wink:  Mais tant mieux si tu n'as pas de problème à ce niveau  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Tu devrais essayé avec le mode texte. C'est facile, suffit juste de changer un paramètre dans ton hibernate.conf.

 Oui mais c'est moche; je préfère un écran noir à du ascii_art.  :Razz: 

----------

## LostControl

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *LostControl wrote:*   Tu devrais essayé avec le mode texte. C'est facile, suffit juste de changer un paramètre dans ton hibernate.conf. Oui mais c'est moche; je préfère un écran noir à du ascii_art. 

 

Oui ben ça c'est sûr  :Wink:  Mais je disais pour "essayer", pour voir si le problème vient de fbsplash ou non. Je pense que ça va marcher nickel avec le mode texte mais c'est juste pour vérifier  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *LostControl wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *LostControl wrote:*   Tu devrais essayé avec le mode texte. C'est facile, suffit juste de changer un paramètre dans ton hibernate.conf. Oui mais c'est moche; je préfère un écran noir à du ascii_art.  Oui ben ça c'est sûr  Mais je disais pour "essayer", pour voir si le problème vient de fbsplash ou non. Je pense que ça va marcher nickel avec le mode texte mais c'est juste pour vérifier 

 Je teste ça ce soir alors.

EDIT : C'est bien ce paramêtres : 

```
ProcSetting userui_program /usr/sbin/suspend2ui_text
```

----------

## superman2001

 *kedalel wrote:*   

> [TRÈS OFF] Félicitation à superman2001 pour la réussite de son année  [/TRÈS OFF]
> 
> Faudra que j'essaye hibernate... 

 

[Ultra OFF] Félicitations également. [/Ultra OFF]

Si t'as besoin d'un conseil pour hibernate, n'hésite pas.

Faut commencer doucement sans le fbsplash. Je ne suis pas encore arrivé à l'utiliser.

----------

## yoyo

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

>  *kedalel wrote:*   [TRÈS OFF] Félicitation à superman2001 pour la réussite de son année  [/TRÈS OFF] [Ultra OFF] Félicitations également. [/Ultra OFF]

 Arrêtez la brosse et le cirage mon écran brille comme un soleil !!!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## superman2001

Désolé m'sieur, je ne le ferai plus  :Very Happy: 

Mais j'ai un problème :

Quand j'utilise fbsplash en hibernant, il plante à "writing caches".

Que faire? Il ne le fait pas sans.

----------

## yoyo

Tu as installé userui ?? Quelle version ??

----------

## superman2001

Il est installé dans sa version 0.3.1 (celle qui va avec suspend-2.1.9.5).

----------

## yoyo

Peux-tu poster ton lilo/grub.conf et ton hibernate.conf (sans les commentaires) stp ?

----------

## superman2001

Voilà le grub.conf :

```
timeout 10

default 0

fallback 1

title Gentoo_Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel root=/dev/hdb2 splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/hdb10

initrd /fbsplash-livecd-1024x768

title WinXP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

Et l'hibernate.conf purgé :

```
UseSuspend2 yes

ProcSetting compressor lzf

ProcSetting disable_textmode_support 1

ProcSetting userui_program /usr/local/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

SaveClock restore-only

FBSplash on

FBSplashTheme suspend2

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

GentooModulesAutoload yes

RestartServices net.eth0

StartServices apache2 noip famd rpc.yppasswdd ypbind proftpd samba slapd sshd ntp-client ntpd

SwitchToTextMode yes

UseDummyXServer yes
```

----------

## yoyo

Je vois plusieurs erreurs :

splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2005.0 devrait être splash=verbose,theme:suspend2 avec /etc/splash/suspend2 qui pointe sur /etc/splash/livecd-2005.0 (bon, c'est mineur)

ProcSetting userui_program /usr/local/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash devrait être /usr/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash (là c'est majeur)

Dernière chose : as-tu activé le support userspace dans le noyau ??

Chez moi : 

```
~% dmesg|grep user

Software Suspend userspace UI support loading.
```

----------

## superman2001

Pour le splash de suspend2, j'utilise snowboarding_tux que j'ajoute au livecd-2005.0 qui est mon splash de démarrage.

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768 -r 1024x768 livecd-2005.0 suspend2

# ls -l /etc/splash/suspend2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 25 jun 29 23:50 /etc/splash/suspend2 -> /etc/splash/snowboard-tux
```

suspend2ui_fbsplash se trouve bien dans /usr/local/sbin.

```
# which suspend2ui_fbsplash

/usr/local/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash
```

userui est compilé dans le noyau.

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i userspace_ui

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERSPACE_UI=y
```

----------

## yoyo

Alors en vrac : 

- /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers ton noyau actuel ?

- Tu as bien activé le support CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF dans ton noyau ??

- ajoute 

```
ProcSetting disable_encryption 1

ProcSetting compressor lzf
```

 à ton hibernate.conf (et vire le "ProcSetting disable_textmode_support 1" on sait jamais)

- Pourquoi n'as-tu pas utilisé l'ebuild de userui ?

----------

## superman2001

```
# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 jun 29 14:28 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r2

# uname -r

2.6.12-gentoo-r2

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y
```

ProcSetting compressor lzf y est.

ProcSetting disable_encryption 1 était en commentaire.

J'ai commenté ProcSetting disable_textmode_support 1.

Je n'ai pas utilisé l'ebuild d'userui car je ne l'ai pas trouvé.

Je vais vite faire un essai.

[EDIT] Hourrah, ça fonctionne. Merci beaucoup.  :Laughing:  [/EDIT]

----------

## yoyo

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas utilisé l'ebuild d'userui car je ne l'ai pas trouvé.

 C'est pour ça que tu as "galéré"; il est sur bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85334 et il affiche des warning à la fin de l'emerge :  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         ewarn "This utility is to be used with fbsplash. See also:
> 
> 	ewarn "http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash" 
> ...

 

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Hourrah, ça fonctionne. Merci beaucoup.  [/EDIT]

  :Cool: 

----------

